# Is this IT, or is THAT it? 'bama



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

I can't help feeling... hopeless?

All the buzz about what the KING is going to do. What he is already doing. Every time something new comes out about gun control, obamacare, arming muslims, etc, etc, etc, etc, ETC..... THAT is always the thing to make it "the end."

Does anyone else feel this way? I think this man is an absolute lunatic. This administration down to the very peons make me shiver. But, I cannot continue reading new articles and news breaks and thinking "oh god, here it is." 

All I can do is be prepared as possible. Feel comfortable in what I have for my family. I think I just need to take a break from reading the newest "what is he doing now." Because, seriously... it doesn't matter where in the news it breaks, he does whatever he wants, no matter what. Does anyone understand where I am coming from?


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

I thought that was why God created wine, and we added cigars.


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

:hysterical: Yeah, probably. I guess I'll trade the wine for a beer tonight. I'm being resourceful and using what's on hand ;-)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hannah it's getting to me also. I'm trying to do things that are local and family and good, to put in my mind to help push the dread and foreboding to the background.


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

:runforhills: SO happy I'm not the only one. I know a lot of this is winter blues. Being cooped up doesn't do me well and all this stuff feels heavier every day. There was a time when every nub of bad news that popped up made me swirl into a furious whirlwind of prepper madness. It still disheartens me to see so many good folks, even here, completely disillusioned by this world. Still makes me cringe when I hear folks say, "the government is protecting me." ugh. :hair:


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Personally, I don't see the country I was raised in. It has changed, and changes daily. And not for the better, for quite some time. Focus on you and your and community (those who share your values, they are not everyone, mind you), and carry on. It's not easy, but easy is not always best.

Matt


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

right im from the government and im here to help you. i opting for blended whiskey


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

I've spent the past few weeks focusing on us, extended family and the 'Stead. Health issues with family in KY sent DH down that way, leaving me home with the kids and the 'Stead...no work for me as I work overnights and McD's doesn't pay childcare (never had my kids in it before anyway). 

It also gave me time to think...I've decided that the focus will stay on where it is now. The world will go to h e double hockey sticks with or without my hanging on every headline. My job is to make sure that me and mine can weather the storm as best as possible.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

This is one of the reasons I have been avoiding any news for the past couple of months. Sometimes you just need to take a break from it all.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Sonshine said:


> This is one of the reasons I have been avoiding any news for the past couple of months. Sometimes you just need to take a break from it all.


And I have..... to a point. Vodka tonight.....


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

:bouncy: Oddly entertained ya'll have your own special drink of choice.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Obviously I picked a lousy time to give up drinking!

I understand where the OP is coming from, but all the individual can do is keep on prepping. We canned 14 quarts of split pea soup this Sunday, and looking forward canning Brunswick Stew this coming weekend. Just worry about the things you can control, like did you put enough salt in the beef stew.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Hannah
I actually feel your pain,,, what I stated was in jest, but,, well,, when things are out of your control, and you;ve done all you can do.
Its time to sit back, kiss your honey if you have one , go play with the kids, and enjoy your fav. adult beverage.
Or go do what it is you do that helps you enjoy who and what and why you do it.
For me,,, its raising my homing pigeons. the best animal God ever created as far as I'm concerned. They will land in my hand if I have a little feed. I can talk to them, and they don't talk back.
Then tell my boys, (also young pigeoneers) let the birds out. We sit back and just enjoy the flight.
And yes,, I then pop a top and light a cigar.
GH


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Honestly?

I'm glad to see there are still aware folks out there that still have souls. As I was typing the original OP I was weirdly afraid I was going to get back "Suck it up, listen to more Alex Jones" type comments. Raising my Sam Adams to every single one of you tonight.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think one person is being given way too much credit. He's just not smart enough to do half of what people say he's thinking of doing. I think he spends more time thinking of sports or the next party with the movie starts in attendance that he spends in thinking how to run the country into the ground the fastest. I think what he's actually going to do is to go golfing or on another vacation until those that pull his strings tell him what to do next. I'm sick of it. I'm tired of it. He isn't all that smart. He doesn't know what he's going to do next until he reads it in the paper. And don't be fooled, both sides twist the truth of what he will or won't do. It's scare tactics from both sides as evidenced in some of the thread titles on this forum from time to time.


----------



## JJohnson (Jun 7, 2012)

I dont actually worry about when or what is going to go wrong, I just like to be prepared in case something does. I also like reading all the news articles online and trying to figure out what the gov't is really up too vs watching the news on tv. Online you can read 20 different articles about the same topic and draw your own conclusion by taking each one for what its worth. On t.v you only get the opinion of the station and what the gov't wants you to hear with all the dramatics.

All governments over time will seek for more power and control. Its the nature of the beast.

As far as being hopeless. The more self-sufficient I become the more rewarding it is. I cant control what the gov't does but by becoming self sufficient I wont need to depend on them or anyone else.


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Callie,

I agree with you about scare tactics. I think there are some on both sides. then I also think there are people genuinely scared, reporting news...

As for as obammer jammer is concerned... the man truly scares me. You're going to scratch your head on this one. HE scares me. what he is capable of scares me, but what could possibly happen doesnt't scare me on a personal level. It makes me sick thinking of how he has morphed this country into a people of hand outs and "gimme" mentality. Yes, yes, I know it is not all him. But I do thoroughly believe this guy is fueling a lot of it. I am of the belief, though, that the entire system is screwed up. Liberal to conservative. Democrat to republican. If it's in washington, it is infected.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Take a break from politics in general. Live your life and stop listening to the television.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Sonshine said:


> This is one of the reasons I have been avoiding any news for the past couple of months. Sometimes you just need to take a break from it all.


 I turned the television off over 20 years ago...cancelled the paper and only listen to the radio when in the car on a long trip....:bouncy:...very liberating nad relaxing...clears the white noise from the brain.

News makes its way to you when it is important enuff....the nonsense usually gets filtered out.......if it is big news people will make sure you know and once they know you do not do the TV and radio, they make it a point to make sure you know.

In 20 years I have never missed it...........do not get me wrong....its not stone age a round here.....I have a 40 inch lcd hanging on the wall with the computer hooked up to it typin this right now.......

Less is definatly more when it comes to the media programming....


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Yeah, no television programming here either. any and all info is from the internet and word of mouth.


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

*sigh* This is what happens when people assume. Ya know, I am neither left NOR right. You didn't know that did you? I guess since I am against Obama, I must be a right wing fear mongering conservative. 

Actually, I am just a young woman trying to make sense of it all. Preparing for what could actually come our way while trying to carry on with my life. If I'm delusional because of that, then what does that make you?


----------



## FreeRanger (Jul 20, 2005)

If all your information is from word of mouth and Internet, then I suggest you GET A TV! Or better yet go to the library and read newspapers and magazines. But when you read, make sure you read from both sides. the truth is in the middle somewhere.

There is no King in the United States. The world is NOT coming to an end.

I know some very itelligent people making some very poor decisions based on fear. Do not let fear control your life. The United States is nowhere near TSHF. No one is going to take your guns, food or money. If you have any children, please do not stress out in front of them. 

Life is for enjoying. Don't let it be for "getting prepared." My two cents.


----------



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

My personal opinion is that people give him too much credit. One man doesn't have enough power in this country to run it - it's run by the wealthiest elite. He's just a puppet. Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain.

As far as feeling hopeless, my religious views always give me hope. As I used to tell my mom, someone's world ends every day. Loved ones die, we get bad news from the doctor, a loved one walks out, etc. My faith in God holds me up.

And last but not least, this is a good place to talk but, honestly, there are fear mongers on HT and some of their posts need to be taken with a grain of salt. 

Preferably with a lime and a shot.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am right there with you Hannah! Hang in there- plan to be self sufficient and teach yourself a skill- if you can- learn to sew, crochet, bake break, mend some clothes, learn to butcher?
I find teaching myself a skill that will be handy one day eventually- if not even right now- make me feel better- 
or if you have kids- heck- color with them- build something with the legos- have them help you bake a cake from scratch


But - yea- opening the web browser to CE- almost always gives me a mini heart attack..... but I like to know what is going on- but you have to be informed and be able to walk away and be productive too:0


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

FreeRanger said:


> If all your information is from word of mouth and Internet, then I suggest you GET A TV! Or better yet go to the library and read newspapers and magazines. But when you read, make sure you read from both sides. the truth is in the middle somewhere.
> 
> There is no King in the United States. The world is NOT coming to an end.
> 
> ...


 
Love getting posts like this against what this forum is.... 

I disagree with everything posted above. I think some have their heads in the sand and want to not see what is happening, as then they don't have to do anything about it and someone will come along and take care of them. And if someone does not come along, they will just be out of luck.

Of course, if they're ready for a storm, or even this government doing what it's been saying it's going to try to do - and you have your guns, or your food, etc - then if they are right and nothing happens - you'll be well off; and if we are right - and they are not ready = well. Guess that's tough.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

This country has one last chance. The bow is over the damm. You got till elections 2014. Unless things are changed drastically then you will do what the govt says. Do what you want till then


----------



## FreeRanger (Jul 20, 2005)

Angie, I believe Piney Woods may have been refering to you... 

Please point to the King of the United States? You lose all creditability when you make blanket statements "I disagree with everything posted above"

And of course you can't give me credit for suggesting Hannah90 read more sources...talk about head in the sand.

I never said Hannah shouldn't prepare, I said life is for enjoying, not solely for "getting prepare" for something that may happen. What I said was don't get stressed out and read more. That is really survival skill advice.

Don't forget to give me another demerit for disagreeing with you.

Fear is not a winning lifestyle IMHO


----------



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

Not to get in the middle, but no, I was not referring to Angie. I have seen a few posters on here running about (figuratively) and screaming that the sky is falling, as Hannah stated in her original post. 

I love an intelligent discussion that covers as many facts as are known. But if the sky WERE falling, what can we do about it? Nothing but take care of ourselves and our families. Whether it be the sky falling, or an ice storm or a trucker's strike - being prepared. 

But living constantly in fear of the next disaster is not truly living. Or being terrified of things we have zero control over - that's not living. 

Take what measures you can, and go on with living.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

It does seem like everything is completely backwards from the way things used to be- I remember when I first joined the forum, there wasn't a whole lot of people in here back then. Now many people seem as worried as I am about what is going on. I find it difficult to be upbeat sometimes, you just never know what tomorrow will hold. All I can do is try to keep the kids from knowing how worried I am, hope for the best and prepare for the worst. I never thought I would the country change so much in such a short time. I suspect it was changing all along, and I never noticed. Frog in the boiling water trick I suppose :shrug:


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Lefties, righties, middle---ies? I'm a Libertarian--we have something to make everyone angry! 

OK, it seems simple to me. Living happy is healthy. For me to be happy, I have to be prepared for as many of life's strange quirks as I can be. Ergo, being prepared is my key to being stress-free and happy. If that means learning new skills, that makes me happy. Years ago I hung and butchered a deer, all by myself....did it make me happy? Not at the time, that's for sure, but when I saw the meat in the freezer, yeah, I was really happy!

As far as the gummint, well, I suppose it's always had it in it's collective little brain that it needs to regulate the population, since we can't possibly do it for ourselves, but now technology has made that goal possible, and it's only going to get more so. That's problem one. Problem two is the environment. Government aside, summers are hotter and winters are colder, storms are more frequent and more harsh. So if the gummint doesn't manage to regulate us into oblivion, Nature just might. To my mind, only self-induced blindness would stop any sane person from trying to mitigate those issues as much as possible.....and that's what my preppie agenda addresses.

"Only this, and nothing more." to quote Poe, in one of his lighter moods.....

Barb


----------



## JJohnson (Jun 7, 2012)

Hannah90 said:


> *sigh* This is what happens when people assume. Ya know, I am neither left NOR right. You didn't know that did you? I guess since I am against Obama, I must be a right wing fear mongering conservative.
> 
> *Actually, I am just a young woman trying to make sense of it all. Preparing for what could actually come our way while trying to carry on with my life.* If I'm delusional because of that, then what does that make you?


 
I see this right here as a good thing. Even though about half of the population still just goes along with the gov't talking points, more and more people are starting to question what the gov't is doing and realizing that our freedoms are being taken away faster than ever before. (its not fear mongering if its actually happening)

People are now realizing that the gov't is running up the nations debt and if not stopped is going to have serious consequences. Or that the gov't is getting more involved with our food, childrens education, guns, and adding more taxes but not reducing spending(etc). Gov't lies are becoming more apparent especially after Benghazi, by them blaming some stupid movie no one seen or heard of even though it was obvious it wasnt the truth. 


More people asking the questions and trying to keep the gov't in check is a very good thing. One day if the gov't actually tries to declare martial law, its these people who just might be able to stop it from happening.


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Ok, Freeranger. This is for you... Let me clarify. I consider myself a well read young adult. I grew up in a household that held conversations and played board games. We've rarely had a tv. Why on earth would I want to sit down and eat up what a bias tv news source on BOTH sides tells me? 

The internet is a wonderful tool. I can read one side, two sides, three sides, heck how about every single dang side to any given issue out there! I never take anything at face value, do a lot of research before developing my own opinion. 

Another person's post was deleted earlier because he said I was delusional. No... I'm not delusional. I'm not a fear monger. I'm actually not afraid. I don't live SOLEY to "prepare." I live AND I prepare. 


Beka,

I love what you said about learning trades. In this past 12 months, I have taught myself how sew my own clothes, knit hats, gloves, scarfs etc, to can and to butcher my own chickens. This next year I want to further all those skills and move on to butchering goats and maybe rabbits. You're right... every little lost art like those things that I learn, make me feel just a little bit better.

Last winter, I made the decision to start a farm. I had just been laid off. My head was in the sand. Getting laid off opened my eyes. I was tired of working for the proverbial "man." I wanted to take control of my life. I was raised on this farm, so after mom got sick and needed my help, I moved back here and started it up again. Somewhere along in there, I also became aware of my worldly surroundings, and the happenings of this country I live in. That's no so bad, right? Anyway, my life career goal just happens to fit nicely with my preparations.


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

Good for you, Hannah! As a Gramma, I plan for my kids; as a younger person, you give me faith that there will be people of the generation behind mine who will think things through and act as is appropriate! In the parlance of some of the youth, "You GO, Girl!!"

Barb, old but still able to kick-start a Triumph!


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Gramma,

I went through a lot of "stupids" to get to this point. Even though I know I am doing what is best for myself and my family, I have learned there will always be folks out there to laugh in your face, give you the bug eye, or wrinkle their noses at your dirty hands.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hannah90 said:


> I can't help feeling... hopeless?
> 
> All the buzz about what the KING is going to do. What he is already doing. Every time something new comes out about gun control, obamacare, arming muslims, etc, etc, etc, etc, ETC..... THAT is always the thing to make it "the end."
> 
> ...


Hang in there. It is standard Alinskyite methodology to induce a since of inevitability in their agenda and ultimte defeat in their opponents. This is a whole lot of scaring and propaganda and positioning for lesser goals which will seem acceptable in the face of the apocalyptic leftist tidal wave which Obama and his sycophants are promising. They simply cannot do a whole lot of the things they want to do.


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Wanderer, I love the vocabulary you used in your comment. Brought a smile to my face!


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

*Is this IT, or is THAT it? 'bama* 
I can't help feeling... hopeless?

All the buzz about what the KING is going to do. What he is already doing. Every time something new comes out about gun control, obamacare, arming muslims, etc, etc, etc, etc, ETC..... THAT is always the thing to make it "the end."

Does anyone else feel this way? I think this man is an absolute lunatic. This administration down to the very peons make me shiver. But, I cannot continue reading new articles and news breaks and thinking "oh god, here it is." 


Here I thought I was the only one that felt this way!!


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

Hannah90 said:


> I can't help feeling... hopeless?
> 
> All the buzz about what the KING is going to do. What he is already doing. Every time something new comes out about gun control, obamacare, arming muslims, etc, etc, etc, etc, ETC..... THAT is always the thing to make it "the end."
> 
> ...


There was going to be a civil war if obama won. There was going to be mass riots if he lost. George bush was going to fight and keep his position if he lost. The euro was going to break up, the dollar was going to tank, mass inflation, mass deflation, all of our guns are/were going to get confiscated, OWS and the unions were going to take over the country.... these are just a few of the rumors and SHTF scenarios that many people here were SURE would happen.

I reckon it is easy to get wrapped up in all of this because so much of it seems so bad. Thats because there is a lot of bad in the world. We don't trust our government, we don't trust the police, it is a scary place. But the sun will rise tomorrow, the chores will get done, Obama and our elected leaders will do whatever they do. There isn't a whole lot you can do except be present where ever you are. Do things you enjoy, love your family, and try to live life to it's fullest. If your constantly worried about what could be the next apocalypse how on earth are you ever going to live in the here and now?








'


----------



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

My point exactly, Fishinshawn. There are a certain number of alarmists that bark at every leaf. If it's something you can do something about, fine. But getting the blood pressure up every time a leaf moves and running around wringing our hands accomplishes nothing, and makes for an unhappy life - at least for me.

I watch, I pay attention, I prepare, and I enjoy life in the meantime.


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I agree that a "Chicken Little" attitude is counter-constructive, and that life is meant to be lived and all of that. However......

When I read about the County Sheriff's of every single county in Utah publicly refusing to enforce proposed Federal firearms restrictions, it is cause for alarm. Not because they are saying that, but because it is necessary for them to do so to properly serve the citizens of their Counties.

And when I read about a police officer and his wife who rescued a fawn and now face jail time for interfering with wildlife illegally, it makes me concerned for the sanity of my Country! (Out here it is illegal to **** a seal away from your boat or dock, and they enforce it!)

Sometimes I think that when the proverbial SHTF, it will be "not with a bang, but a whimper". One baby step at a time. School regulations, restrictions on free assembly (already in place), prohibiting videotaping officers arresting people, and a general feeling of "disconnect"---all seem to me to be the first of many baby steps to the Kingdom of Big Brother.

Want proof? Ask any grade-school teacher if she or he has ever held or fired a weapon. Ask if in American History, they teach about Tim Murphy, and his 300 yard shot that ended the career of Gen. Simon Frazier of the British Army. (Far as that goes, ask if they even teach American History, except in the context of how horrible and terrible we were to the natives.)

OK, now I'm officially just venting. But I believe it to be true that there won't be a huge explosion, there will be a series of never-ending tiny encroachments, unnoticed by most of the people. Betcha!

Barb, sipping tea without a permit.....


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Wanderer0101 said:


> They simply cannot do a whole lot of the things they want to do.


Until this bunch got in control,I would have agreed with you.They have made a believer out of me though.When they can sidestep or completely ignore the constitution and nobody in Washington has the gonads to stop them, we are in a melava hess.

Them dang Rhinos keep folding like a deck of cards when Obama says boo.Nobody in Washington is fighting for America anymore,its laws and or its people.We are up the freaking creek without a paddle.Have a usurper illegal alien Muslim posing as president,and as illegal as anything thats jumped across our southern border.

We have an illegal healthcare bill that John Roberts ought to be tarred and feathered for letting pass, and now all Obama has to do is ask for our weapons and Washington will fold and say yes "Hail To The King".America give them up or we'll lock you away.
So if there is anything they can't do,who in the Sam Hill is gunna stop them,pray tell who??:grit: We talk real big and say let them try,but when that military truck loaded with US Marines pulls up to your house,we will change our tune. We will give them up and give them up gladly.







Yea hon,throw the danged younguns toy guns out the door too.Don't shoot! Don't Shoot!!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hannah90 said:


> Ok, Freeranger. This is for you... Let me clarify. I consider myself a well read young adult. I grew up in a household that held conversations and played board games. We've rarely had a tv. Why on earth would I want to sit down and eat up what a bias tv news source on BOTH sides tells me?
> 
> The internet is a wonderful tool. I can read one side, two sides, three sides, heck how about every single dang side to any given issue out there! I never take anything at face value, do a lot of research before developing my own opinion.
> 
> ...


Cool! I learned to butcher chickens this past yr too- and Pressure canning- and how to crochet- I love it learning those things- and I am getting my mom to show me all her herbal medicinal- I just got a sewing machine refurbished that I got at the goodwill- and I want to learn to sew- I picked up about 30 free patterns at the thrift store- 
I wanna make my own clothes!
Good for you :nanner:


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Becka, it's not TOO hard. I started with the most simple of patterns. Sometimes the patterns are not very clear, but I have found that sometimes you can get lucky and type the pattern number into youtube and find a video.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Obama doesn't scare me. I think he is probably as scared as I am of the powers behind his throne. I believe it is the political parties and the big corporations that are pulling all the strings. I see Obama or Bush or whoever more as a puppet and figurehead than as an initiator of policy.

Obama didn't "morph this into a country of hand-outs and gimmes". According to the stats I could quickly find online, in 1996, there were 4.4 million families receiving welfare; in 2008, it was only 1.6 million. Obama inherited a significant problem regarding welfare and unfortunately has not taken steps to fix it. But, no, he did not create it or morph it.

My personal take on things is the the real PTB are holding Obama up as a target to distract the American population from what they are doing. He's the fall guy. He may be contributing to the problems, but I don't think he has the power or access into the upper eschelons to actually be the mastermind behind our troubles. Follow the money, folks, that old adage never fails to be enlightening.


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

It is not necessarily just Obama that has folks apprehensive. It is the knowledge of what is happening, what has happened historically, and where the country is headed. An idealogy driving the who/what running things that has NEVER ended well, is taking over, and we see it. Some think it is a good thing, or the same as always, or whatever....But the reality is, we are changing, and not for the better... It is plain as the nose on anyone's face. Some just like the change, and some simply have no clue what the change will bring....

When you are told for years that a certain type growth under a president is the worst economy since the depression, followed by a different idealogical president with a much worse growth number which is touted as recovery....Well, it does not take a rocket scientist to figure out something is amiss.

When a president gets reelected, and THEN states what he wants to do, and has been doing, contrary to what his followers and everyone was told....Well, again, it does not take a rocket scientist to figure out something is amiss.

The difference is, before, we were free. Soon, we may not be. Being independent, self sufficient, able to choose your path in life, able to make your own decisions about so many things without interference, etc. is freedom.... When a government/entity steps in and takes that from you, well, are you really free anymore? Oh, stick around, it is coming..... THAT is what so many dread. This is the first time in recent history that we are facing that.

Sure, some on here will say it is the same freedom, but when you cannot choose where some or all of your retirement money goes or how it is spent, your healthcare options dwindle to one where you have no say and no recourse, you no longer are able to purchase certain guns to protect yourself, you no longer can raise your own food without red tape and permits, you are no longer able to choose how much energy you use, you can no longer get a soft drink large enough to last for a while, you are limited to how much of certain things you can have, you no longer can simply change your situation by moving or changing jobs, etc.... Well, that is not exactly freedom, is it?

Is the sky falling? No., but America is changing, and sadly, a lot simply do not care or understand what that really means..... They will find out, though, if we keep going on this horrid path....


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

I appreciate your point of view tgmr05. I think there is a lot of truth in what you speak. 

The way I see it . . . "prepping" cannot hurt me in any way shape or form. Learning skills and trades will only make my life easier.


----------

